# Countdown!



## Utsukishi (Mar 1, 2020)

So I found a drawing 20 day challenge running up to the release day. I thought I'd adjust it a little bit for a mini countdown on here! I will be updating this daily with my own answers as well!  Starting today and finishing on release day! Have fun!


Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!
Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)
Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)
Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?
Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)
Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? _(what?! You again!?_
Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)
Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)
Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!
Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?
Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?
Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock? 
Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?
Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?
Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?
Day 20 - First task you did after moving in (and being free to roam without any tasks) / If you don't have the game, do you plan on following anyone's progress online?

That's that! If there's any questions you guys believe should be changed, let me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -

To start off - 
Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!

1. Paper and pencil (for those pro designs!)
2. Extra bells (to pay off that debt!)
3. A healthy snack (to give to my villagers once I place their tents!)
4. A bag (gotta have my storage set up!)
5. Sun-screen for the days spent lying in the sun!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 1, 2020)

1) A diving suit (so I can get to that private island to pitch up my tent!)
2) Extra Bells
3) bring one of every fruit ( to save me some time starting out!)
4) Backpack (to store everything)
5) my Stitches Amiibo card.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

1. my switch lite lol
2. some bells
3. crafting materials! 
4. a journal for documentation 
5. fruit!!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 1, 2020)

Aw Man this is such a cute idea! 

~~3/1/20~~ _Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!_ ~~
1. *A cozy sleeping bag* cause sleeping and napping are the most important parts of the day.
2. *Empty, plastic bug cages* for all the critters I'll be catching.
3. *A good flashlight* since it'll take me awhile to set up my tent (I'll only have my lunch hour to play before I get home at 7pm), I'll probably only be able to really explore the island in the evening times. 
4. *Cartography Tools* so I can sketch out the island and start seeing where habitats should be set up
5. *A Journal* to write down my ideas and observations


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice game 

1- A swimsuit
2- fruits
3- paper and a pen to write letters to my new neighbours
4- confortable shoes
5 - some snacks


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 1, 2020)

Saw something similar on Twitter, I'm glad you reposted here because I didn't want to on Twitter lol

*Day 1:*

1. Bells
2. Clothes
3. Non-perishable food
4. Toiletries
5. Swimsuit

*Day 2:*


Similar to this guy but possibly with the arched eyes (e.g. villager from Smash) and a lighter skin tone.

*Day 3:*
Walker and Bea!
If there were personality limits, I'd go with Sly and Fuchsia.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 1, 2020)

Glad people are enjoying this! 

and I thought it would be a nice game for people to participate in during the wait. I keep thinking about the game so having this at least justifies my constant talk of the game xD


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

1. Extra bells
2. swimsuit
3.  A change of clothes
4. A journal. Never know what you will find on a deserted island. 
5. Backpack 

This is such a cute idea.


----------



## Marte (Mar 1, 2020)

1. Straw Hat (hehe)
2. Fishing rod
3. Basket/backpack
4. A dress
5. A net


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 1, 2020)

1. Bells bells and more bells 
2. Sunscreen (I'm pasty)
3. A net to catch bugs!
4. A fishing rod to catch fish!
5. Food and water of course


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 2, 2020)

time for.... day 2!

Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)

I want cute eyes with upper lashes and either pink or red hair to start! a ponytail or pigtails would be very cute too! I'd want to start on palest setting (to match me) and.maybe build up a little tan over summer hmmm
and most importantly..... the 3 mouth because i want an uwu character!!


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 1

1. Bells
2. A cute outfit 
3. Snacks 
4. Sunscreen
5. Somewhere to keep my belongs 

Day 2
pale skin, pink hair in a ponytail or bun or pigtails, upper lash big dark brown eyes, wearing a cute pastel  outfit c:


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 2, 2020)

This is cute! 
I missed out on day 1 so I’ll start this up now :3 

1. Sunscreen! I burn easily 
2. Bells! Can’t go without that
3. A sort of hammock!
4. A backpack 
5. A fishing road because I need to eat more than fruit x.x


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 2, 2020)

Revolucionaria said:


> This is cute!
> I missed out on day 1 so I’ll start this up now :3



I feel like there isn't a strict way to do this  This was originally something that was supposed to start on the 29th February and finish on 19th, the day before release. Sometimes... you gotta either improvise or catch up haha


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm going to start out with a tan villager like the 4th or 5th choice I think. Either brown eyes or a crazy color like pink or teal if they have I forget the colors. I like the slanted eyes I will probably have lashes on top. I will probably get long brown hair. I usually pick a pony tail cause we are running around alot but since we can change it on a whim I might leave it down. I like the Oval nose and I'll have some blush. I think that's it but I probably forgot something...lol


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 2, 2020)

Sounds cute!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 2, 2020)

~~ 3/2/20~~ _What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)_

For the first time ever I'm actually just going to make myself as my animal crossing character. I plan on the first short hair option, probably the 3rd skin color splotch, Probably the nya mouth, and I'll have to fiddle with the eyes and nose to see what I like (I tend to give my miis silly eyes so I can make the '3' sort of face, so I might continue the trend).


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 2 catch up haha 

I know I'm actually going to take a loooong time to decide how my character looks in my game when I first play it - because I always do in every game 

I'd love my character to have this cutie's style (the flower crown, the summery dress!) but matching how I look in real life! - lightest skin tone, blue eyes, and brown hair.


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 1 - Sunglasses
Day 2 - I change my character up constantly, so I really don't know what they will look like yet
Day 3 - Whatever ones the game gives me, I am fine with any of them 
Day 4 - I don't really have a preference. I know many have strong preferences on the fruit but I honestly don't care which I get and I can't say I dislike any of them either.
Day 5 - To start out I definitely want it on the beach


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

day 2!! 

uhh i want my character to have peachy skin, black hair in pigtails (that i’ll later switch to braids once i can lol), hazel eyes, rounded nose and i’m not decided on the eye or mouth shape yet lol


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 3 - starting villagers 

I would want Tangy and either Beau or Julian! <3


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)

Day 3 guys! 

The two villager's I'd want to start with would be Apple and Nibbles. They're just adorable and while they're not my top dreamies, I stll hope to have them on my island at some point! I'd have to get apple trees around Apple's house and I'd make a cafe area around Nibbles' house! So cute!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 3, 2020)

Have to make the other days too  

Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!
Fashion. Lot's of dresses. I want to look awesome in my new island life!
Bells to pay of my loan haha 
Swimsuit 
Radio/mobile phone. 
and sunblocker. If not I will burn. I am really light skinned and I get sunburns sooo easily.

Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)
At first blond and blue eyes. I am sad because we havn't seen really curly hair. Only waves  So I will go with this cool haircut that has the hairs behind one ear. Looks amazing. I like the shaved on one side look so much ;o; wouldn't suit my sadly! 

Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)
Maybe Willow and Bunnie. I love both


----------



## Romaki (Mar 3, 2020)

Also my first time posting, so I'll do everything I missed too. 

Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!

1. Bag of bells
2. Parasol that hopefully spins
3. Suitcase full of clothes
4. Bag full of tools
5. Mirror to change my appearance

Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)

My character will look like me, so blue eyes and brown hair. I'll start of with the long straight hair, but I'll switch to a bun as soon as I can. I'd really love a nice long ponytail though, or just any cute long hairstyle. As far as clothing goes, I'll prefer casual clothes and sneakers, but I also fell in love with the dress Coco was wearing:






Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)

I don't really care to be honest. My nostalgia choices would be Apollo and Stitches/Biskit. On the other hand Bunnie and Diana would really suit my island theme.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 3, 2020)

~~ 3/3/20 ~~ _Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)_ ~~

I was conflicted whether I wanted two of my dreamies (I've got my 10 villagers set in stone) or two completely different characters for some variety as I play. I decided on a mix! Diva the dreamie, and Alli the not!

In NL I kept going for a themed town (and constantly restarting to 'perfect' it) and I really enjoyed seeing them as neighbors and best friends. While I love Alli to death, she unfortunately doesn't fit the overall theme for this island, but I'd like to have her for awhile so she and Diva can be long distance friends and/or gfs.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 2 since I forgot. 
I will have brown hair and I love the pigtail hairstyle. Not the one you can start with, but the new one added so I will have that.
I kinda like the square eyes.
I will chose the circle nose.
As for clothes...idk I change the clothes daily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Day 3
I really want Beau and Julian

But if you can only start with a jock and uchi I want
Bam and Deirdre.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 3, 2020)

First post, doing the days I missed!

*Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*
A dress, parasol, bags of bells, Nook phone and coffee!

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)*
Loose brown hair, brown eyes and a cute dress! I will try to cosplay sometimes, so it's going to change often.

*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)*
Wolfgang, my favorite villager! <3 The new cat villager would be nice too~


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

This is so sweet! And helps take the mind off the wait. 

Day 1.) I’m bringing Taki’s, cat boy, cat boy treats, sketch pad and ice cold Dr. Pepper. 
Day 2.) Dark hair, greenish bluish eyes, olive skin tone. 
Day 3.) Coco and Clay.  They look like voodoo dolls and I love them.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 3! 

My ideal two beginning villagers would be my new favorite Zucker, and my fiance's village favorite - Rudy! Seems fitting for our first joint game.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 3, 2020)

Day 1) can I say 5 big bags of bells and have it count
Day 2) I haven't completely decided yet but I like the bun hair or long hair and have it be brown but later change it to my actual hair colour, green  I also want grey eyes and I'll be as pale as possible because that's what I am in real life lol
Day 3) Robin and Sprocket  I literally just checked to see if Sprocket was confirmed for new horizons just to make sure lol


----------



## bubbleblib (Mar 3, 2020)

Bit late to this as I actually decided to take a crack at using the prompts for drawing 

1. Medicine to treat the inevitable wasp stings I will get from shaking trees for materials
2. Sensible shoes as I will be doing lots of exploring
3. A lantern to make the night less creepy (very afraid of the dark)
4. My bell purse for putting all the bells I plan to earn in!
5. A snack to keep me going


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 3, 2020)

It's awesome to hear about all the different items everyone plans to bring! Also hearing such a variety of villagers is awesome!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 3, 2020)

Stitches and the new cotton candy bear!!!


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 2 :

I think I'll go like this for the begining of the game


Day 3 :

I'd like to start the game with Fauna (favorite EVER !) and the new cat


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

starting this late but this is a really cute idea!

*Day 1 - Name the 5 objects you're bringing with you to the new Island life!* A backpack full of so many snacks from the city, a bathing suit, Bells, a warm comfy blanket, and a yellow rain outfit just in case!

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)* Long black hair if I can find it, brown eyes, and a triangle nose! I'll definitely try to find a cute outfit as soon as possible - I love the turtleneck/plaid dress we saw in the PAX East demos so hopefully that shows up in my store soon!

*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)* seeing as I've gotten Blanche/Marshal/Zucker amiibos, I would love to start with Marina (or the new orange wolf character) and my Wild World favourite Camofrog!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 4, 2020)

Starting this so late OTZ

Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!
Bells, a sun hat, a cot, a few sets of clothes and some food

Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)
Well I dunno how the game starts, but if I could choose, I?d love to be wearing wearing a white sundress with sandals and the sun hat I was referring to earlier (because wearing black absorbs heat...)

Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)
Cheri and Nan

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?
Oranges or cherries, I wouldn?t lose sleep if I got any other type


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 4, 2020)

Time for day 4! 

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

So my dream fruit would be peaches!! I love the perfect fruit of them <33 I would be fine with cherries though! The other fruit I would reset with though. If we couldn't reset and I got pears I would delete save data from my switch and keep trying because I refuse to have pears :/


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 4, 2020)

I don't care what fruit I get I'll  eventually have all the fruit trees anyways.... I suppose since you can only make furniture with your native fruit ...i would choose grapes if thats a chioce but out of the oringal ones I guess I would choose cherries..


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!

Probably.....a tent, some spare clothes, a "generic survival kit", food and....I don't know, a book?

Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)

Not sure really, I like the undercut style so I might go with that. Clothes wise I'm not sure yet, I'll have to wait and see what's available. (I guess if all else fails there's custom designs)

Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)

Boris and Tangy. I've actually ordered an Amiibo card for Boris off Etsy. I haven't seen Boris since the gamecube days so I'm not leaving anything to chance this time.

As for Tangy, back in the early days of Animal Crossing (and still now somewhat) Tangy was my favourite AC villager. Despite that I've never seen her at all in any of my games. (not even hanging out at the campgrounds)

If we have to get Jock and Uchi villagers......perhaps the new sheep (jock?) and the orange wolf. (I'm kinda assuming she's an uchi villager)

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

I'd like to avoid cherries and oranges since I had them in Wild World and New Leaf. I don't really want pears either. I think I'd prefer to get peaches this time around.

Though I think I'd most like to get lemons or mangoes as my native fruit, but I don't think that'll be possible...


----------



## sierra (Mar 4, 2020)

*Day 4*

  The fruit I most want is oranges or pears and I really hope MANGOS are back in the game! That would be perfect.
No fruit would disappoint me. I had apples last town and would like something new but perfect apples are the most beautiful perfect fruit imo so I’d be okay with that too. c:


----------



## Romaki (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

I've decided that I'm 100% going to go with Apple as my native fruit, so I'll reset until I get that at the very least. My least favorite is Pear simply because I don't like how the green on green looks like.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 4, 2020)

~~3/4/20~~ _What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?_

I'm going for a bee-themed island so between the two top bee attracting fruit blossom types (cherry and apple) I'm hoping for cherry. But if the map is good and has apple trees I won't be disappointed. Cherries just barely won out over apples because I like their flowers more, even though I'm pretty sure that doesn't matter at all in game.

I would probably reset for Pears since their nectar isn't sugary enough for bees. Plus I live in a place where there is a particular strain of pear trees that look beautiful, but their flowers smell like...bad, so I've got a bad association with pear trees.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 4, 2020)

> What fruit do you want to start with?



Apples or Oranges.



> Which fruit would you hate to start with?



Pears


----------



## Lemons (Mar 4, 2020)

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*

I want oranges! Or apples, if I get tired of resetting for oranges.
I don't want peaches, because my last town had them and I want to change. Also, I don't like peaches in real life, even though they look cute in the game.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4
*
What fruit do you want to start with? *
Peaches! Love their color and how they look in game. I also love to eat them so it works haha.

*Which fruit would you hate to start with?*
Pears! Out of all the fruit I don't eat pears as much and it's not that I don't like the color and how it looks, it's just I don't prefer them if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4: I would love to start with cherries or apples. I tend to start with cherries and I love apples. I would really hate if I started with pears, because while I love pears in real life, I'm not a huge fan of them in Animal Crossing. Oranges are okay, they'd be my fourth choice, where peaches would be my third choice.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

I'd like apples or peaches. My current village has cherries, and I'd like something new. 
I don't hate any of the fruit, but I think pears are the least nice looking.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4 - Not really picky. I suppose oranges to go with my town theme from the start. Even if I got pears it would be okay. Going to have all of them soon enough anyway.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 4, 2020)

I want apples of peaches and I'd hate oranges if the perfect fruit is back, but if not I dont want pears.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 4, 2020)

I haven't seen this. So I'll be a bit late on this: Oh well.

*Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*

What are you talking about? You most likely start out with bringing nothing when you start the game.

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)*



Spoiler: Umm. Obviously this.












*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)*

Man I wish it were Raddle/Eugene and Chrissy/Ketchup/Mira. But since it's only the Jock and Uchi as your starters as it seems, (Which make sense as those two personalities are tough, outgoing and adventurous) I sure hope I get Sprocket and Mira.

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*

Man, everyone be hating on Oranges and Pears. But I always like the Apples. Then again, Apples seem like the overrated fruit. I probably wouldn't mind starting with any.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 4, 2020)

wow a lot of people don't want pears. My only issue with them is that i don't like them as perfect fruit haha


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 4, 2020)

Just saw this and it looks fun! So I'll give it a try. c:

*Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*

Spare clothes of course, food, a lantern for light, a tent for sleeping, and a few tools for things I might need, such as a fishing pole.

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)*

I'm going to be growing out my bangs this year along with the rest of my hair, as it's short right now, so definitely a long hairstyle without the bangs preferably parted down the middle, but side swept is fine too. Light brown hair color or that one sea green hair color (don't know which yet), definitely light skin, as I don't spend too much time out in the sun, not too sure on the eyes just yet, but possible my original character eyes, which is the upside down u shaped eyes, round nose, small mouth, and possibly blush (preferably pink, not the tan and solid). As for clothes, I have to see what's there in the game.

*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)*

Since it's jock and uchi, preferably Fuschia and Kid Cat or Rudy, but I'm actually fine with any villager.

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*

Apples, oranges, or peaches is what I like to start with. I don't hate any of the fruit, so either one of them is fine, so I don't mind if I get pears or cherries too.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4

I'd love to start with cherries or peaches.
Apples are fine too.

I don't like orange because I don't like the color and the shape of perfect oranges. I also don't like pears because they're green or green trees it's not stunning. I think I'll be resetting (if it's possible) if I get one of these.


----------



## miraxe (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

Anything except oranges would be fine with me. I actually get orchards going early on, so it's not an issue regardless. I learned to live with oranges in New Leaf, so I can do it again. :d Cherries are my favorite in real life, so that would be nice. The perfect apples were also really pretty- so pretty that I used them to decorate!


----------



## Marte (Mar 4, 2020)

Day 2 - What will your character look like?
All I know is that I want green eyes and brown hair ~

Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with?
If I get Teddy I will scream. You've been warned. (I want him)

Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?
I always get pears, so I'm already prepared haha. But The one I want the most is cherries. The one I like the least is oranges.


----------



## Jas (Mar 4, 2020)

on to day 4! 

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*
I've always had either pears or peaches! This time around, I'm gunning for either peaches or oranges (the perfect ones look so funny I love them). I don't really like the way pears look in the new game but I will honestly take whatever I get.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)

Well I was going to put it near a cliff by the ocean....but that’ll have to wait until later....so I guess I’ll be putting it near the beach for the time being


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)

Near a cliff. I don't want to ruin the view by putting it on the beach


----------



## Jas (Mar 5, 2020)

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)* I'm hoping to get a map with three good sections of land - the centre one will be for Nook, the right one will be the neighbourhood/villagers, and the left one will be for me, the museum, and maybe my favourite villager!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 5, 2020)

just saw this so i'll play a little catch up in the spoiler



Spoiler



day 1: sunscreen, sunglasses, backpack, swimsuit, and a nice drink!
day 2: brown skin, black hair and dark brown eyes, and i think i'm gonna go for the circle nose
day 3: molly and erik
day 4: peaches, apples, or cherries are my fav.. i'm neutral with oranges, and i dislike pears



and now for *day 5: where do you want your tent to go?* either on a cliffside or up toward the top maybe at a corner of the island. i want enough room for me to decorate outside of my house, so i don't want to be that close to any other villagers


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)

at the beginning I would go lower right corner almost at the beach. I would move it once I've figured out the way I want my island to look ^_^


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 5, 2020)

~~3/5/20~~ _Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)_~~

I love this question cause it reminds me that whatever I pick won't be permanent ! I'll probably start out snug into a bend in the river somewhere in the middle of the island. I don't know why but I really want to avoid my house being super close to the beach despite that being a cool new feature for this game.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - top-center acre of my town


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 5, 2020)

*Day 1 -* whatever will defend me against s c o r p i o n s
*Day 2 -* white hair, cat mouth, button nose, powerful eyebrows to intimidate the islanders i dont like with
*Day 3 -* the dream would be marshal and chief
*Day 4 -* love apples, despise pears
*Day 5 -* amongst some trees by the river maybe, would love to start on the cliff


----------



## Tetromino (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - I'll probably put it somewhere close to the beach but we'll have to see when I get my town maps finalized. Maybe on higher ground looking over the sea?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)

I definitely want it somewhere in the middle, but I think it depends on where on the island a good place would be. I honestly have no idea how to handle the lower and higher level though, like do I want to mix it up or keep houses at one level?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 5, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)



Provided I have access to the location, the highest mountain, in a corner, or near a waterfall.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 

*Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*
a short walk near the beach


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5
Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)

This is difficult for me! The beach is so tempting for me but I likely will make me and my fiance's tents near each other in an excluded spot on the island so we can have a nice joint garden around them.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 5, 2020)

towards the top on a 3rd tier if possible


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!: bells, fruit, water, freckle pen, clothes 
Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!): braided hair, and some kind of clothes ! Unsure so far ! 
Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!): flora and gayle !!! 
Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?: peaches or cherries OR bananas and pears or apples
Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc): hm beach


----------



## Marte (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go?
No idea! Maybe close to the lake?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*

Where I think looks nice. I have no idea at this point, but if I see a spot, then i'll place it there.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 5, 2020)

*Day 1:* Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!
1. Swimsuit! 
2. A journal to log everything! 
3. Some bells to get a headstart!
4. A nice sundress! 
5. Marshal Amiibo Card! 

*Day 2:* What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)
I really like the bun hair style! I will probably pick a red-brown hair color with blue eyes! And I can't wait to add freckles! 

*Day 3:* Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)
That new cat with the heterochromia and Marshal! 

*Day 4:* What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?
I really want peaches! And I definitely don't want oranges! 

*Day 5:* Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)
I want to start near Tom Nook so I have easy access! But I defiantly plan to move it later on down the line!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 5, 2020)

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*

I'm still undecided on this point. I'm thinking somewhere in the middle of the island, maybe even near the beach. I won't do it exactly on the beach, I rather have it somewhere in the island itself.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 5, 2020)

Day 1: Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!

Lantern
Fruit
Sleeping Bag
Toolbox with everything.
Fishing rod.

Day 2: What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)

Long black chick hair (there's no good hair for blokes.)

Green eyes.
Acid wash pants
Steel toed boots
Waistcoat
Eerie wings
Goatee!

Day 3: Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? 

Wolfgang and Freya.

Day 4: What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?

I'm going with what I've always had. Peaches, since there isn't any new fruit.

I wouldn't like to start with oranges.

Day 5: Where do you want your tent to go? 

On the beach until I've been able to explore the whole island and plot out a spot for a house.


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

day 3: i’d love to start with any two of my dreamies tbh 

day 4: i really want to start with peaches - i don’t think there’s any fruit i hate but i definitely want peaches lol

day 5: i have no idea where i’m gonna put my tent lmao


----------



## Neechan (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
Probably a lady bug or common butterfly


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?

Maybe a yellow butterfly


----------



## sunchild (Mar 6, 2020)

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*
no idea.. it'll probably be a butterfly, or maybe a beetle. whatever i see first outside once i craft my net lol


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 6, 2020)

Whatever I see first after crafting the flimsy net crafting..


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?

I hope it'll be a butterfly (now for a toastfly!) or a beetle that was just chilling. will nost likely be a wasp since Imma be shaking those trees


----------



## Marte (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
Butterfly maybe?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?

Probably a butterfly that's just flying around.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 6, 2020)

Common butterfly. Just because.


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6: a wasp because I am going to be shaking some trees


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - Most likely a common or white butterfly.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

day 6 - probably a common or yellow butterfly aha


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 6, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?

agreeing on those common/yellow butterflies. they are EVERYWHERE right now.
 It's most likely that in reality, I'll be stung by the wasps before i catch any bug.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 6, 2020)

Days 1-5

*Day 6*: What do you think your first bug will be?
Butterfly! Or maybe a wasp because I'm gonna be shakin those trees!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*

How should I know? But I hope its a Peacock Butterfly.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 6, 2020)

Oops, forgot day 5!

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? *
Near the other villagers! I want to make a little neighborhood with everything close, and be close to my favorite villagers 

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*
A grasshopper, maybe? I'm in southern hemisphere!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 6, 2020)

~~3/6/20~~ _What do you think your first bug will be?_

I feel like at this point y'all probably know which bug I'm somewhat obsessed with XD




But yeah...pretty please spawn a honeybee on my island plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?
Honestly, I wouldn’t know as fish are more random then bugs, if I had to guess, maybe a sea bass or hors mackerel


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)*

Once again, how should I know? But I refuse for it to be a Sea Bass.


----------



## Jas (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
Probably a common butterfly! I hope there are a lot of new bugs added!

and doing day seven a little early - 
Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)
I will try so so hard to not catch a sea bass first - the BANE of my existence. I saw a huge swirl of little grey museum fish in the Direct, so maybe it'll be one of those!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 7, 2020)

*Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be?*
it'll most likely be sea bass, but there's really no way to know


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

day 7 - honestly, i have no clue lmao


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)

I don't know the english name, but probably this one :


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 7, 2020)

Heolll, I have to play catch up!!

Day 1 - Swimsuit, iPad, Bells, Boyfriend (lol), Backpack, and Snacks!
Day 2 - My character's appearance will change often because I love trying out different looks.
Day 3 - Merengue and Bunnie
Day 4 - Love: Apples or Peaches (I'm probably the only one who likes the peaches in NH) | Hate: Cherries
Day 5 - Somewhere near the villagers but also not too close. 
Day 6 - Bee because I love shaking trees lol
Day 7 - I'm not sure!!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 1: Food, phone, pillow, battery pack w/ wire attached, and blanket
Day 2. I have no idea, I'll just experiment
Day 3. Marshal and O'Hare
Day 4. Love: Apples Hate: Pears
Day 5. Probably by Tom Nook's camp thingy whatever it's called but the place where you first craft things and stuff
Day 6. Maybe a wasp or common / yellow butterfly
Day 7. Probably a sea bass or some other common fish


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be?

most likely a sea bass due to how common it is. or maybe i'll wait until I can see a shark outline and get myself a shark... hmmm


----------



## Marte (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be?
Horse mackerel or something


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7: most likely a sea bass lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 7, 2020)

Day 7 - probably a seabass, but if I start in the river, maybe a guppy? With my luck, a tire.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 7, 2020)

~~3/7/20~~ _What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)_~~

I plan to be river fishing before I go beach fishing, so probably something like a Barbel Steed. Although if I see a tiny shadow I'll go for it cause I love the goldfish, but knowing my luck I could start off my fishing adventure by catching a pond smelt or something


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Day 7*

its probably going to be a sea bass haha


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?

if they are working things, either the teacup ride or the candy floss machine. if not, im a fan of the blocky furniture!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 8, 2020)

*Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*

i don't think i can name a specific piece, but i want allll the cozy looking furniture for my house. also i really love the idea of creating a "commercial" beach type area so the mini swimming pool and all the fun beach decor is really appealing as well


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

day 8 - there seems to be loads of new furniture and we haven’t even begun to see it all yet so i have no idea lol


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 8, 2020)

I missed a day! Let me catch up 

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)
I refuse a sea bass! I just absolutely refuse! I'm going to a river and maybe i'll catch myself maybe a carp or some other common river fish. 

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
I'm thinking more outside on the island than inside my house, but I NEED those huge bears and that clothing line outside. so cute!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 8, 2020)

~~3/8/20~~ _What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?_




Bee. Hive. Bee. Hive. *Bee. Hive.*


----------



## Neechan (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
Thinking outside, but I really want some of the cabana series out there (if it comes back)


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8. I need some kind of hammock or cute bench outside :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2020)

* Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*

Anything to have an elegant garden park, like topiary bushes.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8 - Definitely need royal/Greek mythology furniture to fit the theme of my island


----------



## meo (Mar 8, 2020)

Spoiler



Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!
*Throwing Beans, a sack of bells, a lucky clover (for luck), a popeye goldfish, and a basket of perfect fruit*
Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)
*Not sure, I'll have to mess around in the customization screen. It'll be a girl that's all I know. XD*
Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)
*Zucker & Katt*
Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?
*Pears*
Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)
*It'll depend on my map ultimately. But mostly likely near the ocean for the ocean sounds.*
Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
*Butterfly maybe.*
Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be?
*Probably a sea bass lol. x__x *


Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
*Zen theme anything/everything.*


----------



## Dharma (Mar 8, 2020)

8 - Outdoor stereo


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island? 

topiary bushes !


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8: A sofa


----------



## tajikey (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8: Swinging Bench on a wraparound porch.


----------



## Marte (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
A fireplace!


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Day 8: the frog chair!!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9.

Gulliver or Dr. Shrunk. They're both hilarious! I hope Dr. Shrunk makes it back into the game somehow.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

day 9 - either isabelle, leif or pascal. i love isabelle because of her personality and how scatterbrained she can be at times, leif because they’re honestly so adorable and relatable and pascal is hands-down the coolest npc imo


----------



## sunchild (Mar 9, 2020)

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
my favs are brewster and redd.. 2 npcs that are completely different in personality lol. i can't really explain why they're my favorites, they just are _shrugs_


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?

I have to say K.K.Slider and Brewster! K.K. has been my favourite since the beginning becauze his music is aqesome! Brewster always had a chill place and it was nice to visit him and grab coffees to go


----------



## Cirom (Mar 9, 2020)

*Day 9*

Ooh, this one's a difficult one. I'm probably torn between K.K. Slider (for obvious reasons) and Blathers. Loved how Blathers acted in Wild World and how he'd give you lots of interesting information about the items you donated... though I was really sad that they tamed his dialogue in New Leaf! It's just the same thing over and over now, which is very disappointing. Due to that, I feel like K.K. Slider takes the lead! (And specifically _K.K. Slider_, not his DJ persona)

Thankfully, New Horizons seems to be giving Blathers his old dialogue back (with an _option_ to skip it), so I'm gonna have trouble deciding between the two again...


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
K.K Slider! He's just been awesome since the beginning, on his little box outside the train station to now in the lol club. I always looked forward to seeing him every saturday night.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 9, 2020)

~~3/9/20~~ _Who's your favorite non-villager NPC? Why?_ ~~

This is hard since there are so many good ones! I think squeaking by Isabelle and Tom Nook, Kapp'n makes it to 1st place. While I do love KK's music as well, there something just magical about an off-the-cuff sea shanty. I adore Kapp'n's songs and I love that he's a family man in NL.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 9, 2020)

*Day 1 to 9*

I'm doing all nine days because I've not started yet!
*
Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*
A camera to capture lots of memories, a watering can to help my flowers grow, some snacks so I have the energy to vault, a diary to document my adventures, and a nice deck chair!

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)*
All I know right now is pale skin, blue eyes and pink/burgundy hair! I hope they have longer hair styles but who knows at the moment. I wear a lot of pastel as well as monochrome and black/white so that's probably my colours! I also wear a lot of cool trainers, chelsea boots and heels. 

*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)*
Probably Julian and Diana! Realistically, for uchis I would be happy with Fuchsia, Cherry, Phoebe or Renee. For jocks I would like Bam, Kid Cat or Pierce,

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*
I have no preference really, but I feel like if I got oranges I'd be kind of sad! I usually start with apples or pears which would just make sense to me.

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*
I'm torn between doing a large residential area where my house is also going to be, and having a path going from the villagers houses down towards a cliff edge where my house would be. I would love to have a fenced in flower garden or something.

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*
I reckon it'll be a common white butterfly! Or the common yellow.

*Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?*
I'm thinking either a goldfish or a sea bass.

*Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*
A bird feeder/bird pond! I think it would be so so cute to have a little garden with trees, flowers and a bird feeder.

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
Flick because his design is so darn cute and it's cool to see different species!!!


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9: I like Phyllis, she is snarky and blunt and I love it.


----------



## Marte (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
Gulliver ~ I just freaking adore him


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2020)

I am gonna catch up on this thing. 

1. * Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*
1. Snacks
2. Drinks
3. Sundresses
4. My eletronics
5. Sunscreen

2. * What will your character look like?*
She will have medium-lengthed brunette hair, hazel eyes, and wear a pink sundress and pink lily.

3. * Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with?*
Not taking the "only Uchis and Jocks as starters" into consideration, I would love to start out with Astrid and Rooney.  However, if I had to choose an Uchi and a Jock, I would go with Sylvia and Bam.

4. * What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?* I don't care which fruit I start with, but I guess I would chose oranges.  As for the one I hate, I don't have one.

5. * Where do you want your tent to go?*
Probably on/by the beach.

6. *What do you think your first bug will be?*
A common butterly.

7. *What do you think your first fish will be?*
A black bass if I fish in the river first.  A sea bass or horse mackerel if I fish in the ocean first.

8. *What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*
I am not sure yet, but a cute bench seems like a nice start.

9. * Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
Maybe Cyrus.  He just seems like a cool guy.  And his role was useful in AC:NL.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 9, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?



I would have picked K.K. Slider, since he provides us some lovely tracks for our homes, but since New Leaf has let us purchase music from Nook's, and New Horizons will too, I can't say K.K. anymore.

So... I'm thinking.... Tom Nook.

Such a nice man. Helps you find a home, gives you a part time job, gives you interest-free loans without any deadlines. Sure he is persistent about giving you a bigger home, but with his loans being "pay as you will", it's not really a problem.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - It's tough to pick between Brewster and Blathers. Both very cool NPCs! Their buildings will go in a special place on my island.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 9, 2020)

Catching up again:

*7. What do you think your first fish will be?*
Probably sea bass.


*8. What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*
A hammock!


*9. Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
Brewster, because he gives me coffee! I'm veeeery picky about my coffee. I really hope he's back!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
Oh gosh, there’s so many, If I had to choose, I’d pick Brewster, he’s such a chill dude (this was really hard to do xD)


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9: I like Blathers idk if theres an exact reason why i've always just liked him haha


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 9, 2020)

This is such a fun idea~
I gotta catch up-

*1. Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*
hahaha idk. a cute outfit probably. I WOULDNT bring my laptop or phone. gotta go offline ya kno​
*2. What will your character look like?*
latina like me ​
*3. Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with?*
since I think its confirmed that its gonna b a jock and Uchi, diva for sure, and the jock I dont care about since they will probably be moving out haha​
*4. What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*
I dont know what fruits are going to be available (like will they include tropical fruits this time as town fruits?) so I guess I would say oranges or bananas :3
I would hate to start with apples or peaches (since peaches is what I had in New Leaf and I want to do something different this time!)​
*5. Where do you want your tent to go?*
probably somewhere by the beach or on the beach​
*6. What do you think your first bug will be?*
no idea, maybe a butterfly​
*7. What do you think your first fish will be?*
sea bass probs​
*8. What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*
the froggy chair ​
*9. Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
I love Kapp'n!!!! he is so cute and I wish I was as carefree and happy as him​


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 9, 2020)

k.k. slider


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?: common butterfly?  
Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?: hmmm black bass 
Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?: hummm not sure yet tbh!!!!! ;w; one of those clam fountains probably~
Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?: not sure ): um !!! tommy and timmy maybe because they are cute !! and they repeat themselves~


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
I think it’s Porter. I just love how he looks, he is very cute and so nice. 
I also like Redd, he’s funny !


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2020)

I missed a bunch of days 

Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)
I think I'd like to have my tent near my villagers. I want to set up a little neighbourhood 

Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?
Uhhh something simple to catch probably, lol

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)
Sea Bass.....? maybe....? lol I don't even know

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?
I don't even know of all the possibilities, but I really want like a campfire or something, I think it would be super cute

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?
I have a lot of favourites but maybe Rover? Because he's a cat, and I love his role in the games, but I don't know if he's coming back


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)

first time doing it soon after midnight oof....

anyway. I 100% plan to expand my first house to the max. For my other villagers I might do most of it but maybe not all. I'll have to decide as I go and see what furniture sets are available and what they look like too


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*

Well, back then, none. But since we have Flick, I have a fave Special NPC now. Because he looks very rad. I hoped he was a villager, but nope. It's still a good thing, though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 1 - Fruits for a snack, my passport to prove I belong there, a bag to carry my items, some extra bells, and sunglasses
Day 2 - I don't know yet. lol
Day 3 - No preference, but assuming jock and uchi, it'd be hilarious to end up with Kid Cat and Mira, the superheroes!
Day 4 - Apple would be good, but I don't really have a preference
Day 5 - Somewhere foresty
Day 6 - Probably some butterfly I imagine
Day 7 - Sea bass. Definitely.
Day 8 - I'd love to see the 7/11 stuff return, but otherwise... no idea
Day 9 - Isabelle. Not a dog person normally, but she's sweet and adorable. Glad she's back.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

day 10 - i’m planning to expand 2/3 of my character’s homes to the maximum size but i haven’t decided about my third character’s house yet aha


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement) 

I'll expand my house as much as I can!


----------



## Reineke (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 1 - Passport, bag o' bells, Sunglasses, Amiibo cards, and a towel.
Day 2 - Honestly my character will just wear whatever's cute onhand. I usually just do whatever the cutest eyes are, but now that we can change it whenever, I might mix it up.
Day 3 - Any villager on my wishlist would be fine, but if I could start out with a couple of specific villagers, I would probably choose Merengue the rhino and Rodney the hamster.
Day 4 - I want peaches this time around! I don't want fruit I've already had before.
Day 5 - In the beginning I will be buttcheek to buttcheek with tom nook so that I can be as efficient as possible. After a while of playing, though, I'll move my house to be somewhere more remote like on a mountain top or in the middle of a dense bamboo forest.
Day 6 - No idea! Maybe a pond skater or a dragonfly.
Day 7 - Coelacanth! What?! I can dream!
Day 8 - There's too many to choose from. Maybe the Japanese walls we can use as fences? I saw them in the direct and knew immediately that I needed them.
Day 9 - Daisy Mae. She's so stinkin' cute.
Day 10 - I have no idea. I hope that after the house is expanded we can downsize it as well though. Its always a bit intimidating to have to decorate that many rooms.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 10, 2020)

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*

i'll be expanding it to the max like always, slowly but surely


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)

I'll eventually expand the house to it's maximum size but I think I won't be in a big hurry after having the main floor max size and say one extra room.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - Definitely going to expand my house to the max, which each room being maxed out in HHA points, if that is still a thing.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 10, 2020)

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*
I think I'll do it to max, but I'll make the most use out of the main room, back room and upstairs!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 10, 2020)

*How far do you plan on expanding your house?*
I am not sure, but will probably aim for at least an upstairs, left room, and right room.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - As far as the game allows. I'm holding on to hope the final upgrade is a wrap around porch.


----------



## Lemons (Mar 10, 2020)

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house?*
The larger, the better! The maximum allowed


----------



## Marte (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? 
As much as I can! ~


----------



## Neechan (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house?
As far as the game will allow me xD


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house 
it may not be much as things can go outside


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement): I'm really not sure! I think if I upgrade it too much I will have too much room and not enough items to put things !!! HM I might upgrade all the way just to unlock everything though


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 10: I plan on expanding it the whole way! going to get all the debt!!!


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 1 - Nothing! Starting totally fresh.
Day 2 - Refer to my avatar.
Day 3 - Hugh & Tabby, for personal nostalgia
Day 4 - Apples, Oranges, or Bananas please~
Day 5 - Yet to think about it, going in kinda blind.
Day 6 - Ladybug?
Day 7 - I won't let it be him again.
Day 8 - Vending machine (against the beach cliff wall)
Day 9 - Pascal is the cutest.
Day 10 - I'm sure I'll just naturally expand it fully. But a small cozy house could also be a very nice aesthetic.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 10, 2020)

~~3/10/20~~ _How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)_

I have a weird preference to 1 story houses irl so I'll probably max out everything on the main floor/ basement and hold off on getting an attic. At least for my main file. I might have some NPC profiles on my island that have themed houses that fully upgrade.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 10, 2020)

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*
In new leaf I kind of jumped on expanding one of my characters houses before I even had plans for it and therefore kind of regretted making some of the rooms the super big size. I think I'm going to expand/add rooms only if I have plans so I dont make a decision I regret.

Also- I actually never gave any of my three characters in New Leaf a basement, because I dont have a basement in real life, and I think the fact that they are windowless makes it dark/claustrophobic/and scary lol
So I dont think I'm going to give anyone in NH a basement again for the same reasons


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 10, 2020)

* How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*

I plan on expanding the whole thing fully. Because in New Leag, the only room that isn?t fully expanded is the upstairs because I like it that way. I think I should do something different in New Horizons.


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

day 11 - my house won’t have a specific theme, but one side character’s house will be themed around seasons and nature and my third character’s house will be themed around relaxation and stress-relief =)


----------



## Neechan (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)
Nah, it will just be a normal home, furnished how I like it


----------



## sunchild (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)*
no, i won't be having a theme.. i'll just design my house based on furniture i like and such. i really like "cozy" type things so it'll probably be something like that.


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 1 - Name the 5 object you're bringing with you to the new Island life!*
? My passport and plane ticket!

*Day 2 - What will your character look like? (clothes, hair, etc!)*
? Sleepy eyes and the cute short bob w/ ash grey hair~

*Day 3 - Which 2 villagers do you wish to start with? (No personality limits!)*
? Bob, that be it. I've had him ever since GC

*Day 4 - What fruit do you want to start with? Which fruit would you hate to start with?*
? Apple! the perfect apples are adorable. I don't want to start with cherries D:

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*
? On a little cliff next to a cute river with some trees.

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*
? Butterfly

*Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?)*
? Goby

*Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*
? Kotatsu!

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*
? Blanca! also now Daisy Mae.

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*
? Max main room and maybe upgrade left room twice.

*Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)*
? Simple Japanese studio esq, futon, desk, manga piles cute photo, LOTS OF PLANTS.


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 11, 2020)

i'm just gonna answer today's question tehe

day 11 - i want my house to be pink/white, neat and organized. maybe a fairytale touch?


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 10: Possibly fully expanded, it depends on how many themes I like...in NL I made 3 other characters with their houses expanded only so far to have different looking houses, and to have more rooms to decorate.
Day 11:  usually my houses don't have a theme, each room has a theme, but overall I just try to collect my favorite furniture pieces and do each room as its own stand alone.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

day 11: my houses don't ever have a specific overall theme, like most! i do however, create each room with a specific theme in mind like a cafe, kitchen, greenhouse, bathhouse, astrology, and of course a bedroom. i also had a cute laundry room with lil kitchen! i'm excited to put rooms together in NH! :3


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)

I don't think so, I'll see in game I might change my mind


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)

I can't say I've had a theme for my house before beyond that I really like the very girly sets like the lovely set, and the fairy tale themed and whimsical items.The exterior of my house will match this as well (in acnl, I have the mermaid exterior with castle look and pink roses).


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)

Most likely! I've decided to do a mythical night/dream/dark-ish theme for the town. since I have locations like cafe, forest, mountain, etc, Im most likely going to have matching themes inside. or at least use some rooms for collecting furniture sets


----------



## kkfenrir (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 6* - probably a common white/yellow butterfly
*Day 7* - s e a b a s s
*Day 8* - need that cute rock pond with the lil froggy statue on it!
*Day 9* - digby!! hope he has a bigger role, he looked so lonely standin in the rain by the HH area that nobody went to ever x_X
*Day 10* - m a x h o u s e b a y b e e - gradually though!
*Day 11* - i suppose i just want my house to feel like a cozy home, definitely want a spooky basement and/or attic though!!


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11: I would love to make a cozy cabin kinda house.
I'd like a natural-ish theme througout my island, so same for my house. If i have multiple rooms i might change themes from time to time, just to keep it fun and creative. But overal it will be a forest cabin, natural vibe


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - The theme of my house will go along with the theme of my island: royal/Greek mythology etc. Once that idea runs out, I'll use Gracie's sets to fill in the rest.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11. I want a cute pastel pink theme :3


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 11, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)



I usually try to make a regular house.

1 bedroom, 1 kitchen, 1 living room, and then whatever else I can fit in.


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house): I'm just going to try to aim for a regular house this time! A bathroom, a kitchen, a living room, a bedroom, an attic, and a basement. I'm not sure what the basement will hold, but the attic will be a greenhouse AS LONG AS I CAN PUT WINDOWS IN IT!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - I always always go for the theme of living room/kitchen etc and tbh I'll probably stick with that, although if I do have another character on the island then I'll probably change up the theme of their house a little. I really like the idea of having a cafe or like a greenhouse area - something along those lines.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)*

Well no, but I will have a Cafe to coincide with my character's outfit.


----------



## Marte (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme?
No, I will probably just have a "house-themed" house with normal rooms.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11:

I'll probably give each room a different theme. I usually always have some antique room, a room with lots of plants in it, and my dream bedroom. I can't wait to see all the new items in this game that we can play around with though, so perhaps I will finally come up with something new instead of doing the same old!


----------



## Lemons (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 11: Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it?*
Not a general theme for the house, but I like having themed rooms! It depends on the furniture sets I like. If I decide to make a second character for myself, then I will make a themed house, but nothing planned.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 11: Will your house have a theme?*

Like Lemons I like having themed rooms! I'm going to have one naturey room, a super cute pastel bedroom, and a neon/retro kitchen living area. Idk what I'll do with the other rooms yet!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 11, 2020)

I missed a few days...

Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?

Well, it would be fun if it was a koi or a goldfish.

Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?

I just really want a porch swing that actually moves.

Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?

I think I'll go with Celeste. I love most of them equally, but I adored Celeste as a child. I really loved the Observatory in Wild World and it was so cool to see your constellations in the sky. She's also my Switch avatar. 

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)

I'll expand it as much as possible, this is like the only real goal the game gives you.

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)


I'm just going to make my house a normal house, with the entry room being the living area and the other rooms acting as bedroom, kitchen, toilet, attic and basement. I'll probably make my bedroom upstairs and keep storage only in the basement, so one room should be left. Maybe an office? Or just a free time room idk. It really depends on what kind of furniture we're getting.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 11, 2020)

*Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)*

I haven't really developed my island theme so far, only recently decided to go with bold summer/tropical colors, and I'm waiting to get the game to be inspired by in-game items. So my house doesn't have a theme yet, but knowing me I might just make my mayor's house similar to my mayor's house in new leaf, which would mean giving it a mermaid/worldly treasures theme. But we'll see.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house) :

Nope, I just want to have my favourite furnitures in it.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 11, 2020)

princess


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 11, 2020)

~~3/11/20~~ _Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)_ ~~

I'm still debating whether I want my house to have a bug researcher theme, or if I feel like my whole island is themed enough that I just wanna make a cute cozy house. I think I will definitely have some themed houses with some side profiles. I plan on making my husband a character even though he doesn't play the game and pretend he lives in my house. I'll probably keep his character's house as a tent somewhere in the woods (which also works cause he loves irl camping).


----------



## Kristen (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)

I plan on expanding my house all of the way because I like to have things complete  plus I like having space to design

Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)

Uhhhhhhh I haven't really thought about it but probably not? I can't really think of a theme I would have it be


----------



## sunchild (Mar 12, 2020)

*Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!*
this is hard because i feel like they'll have a challenge for anything that's possible in the game lol. it'd be funny if there was a nook miles challenge for spending nook miles


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

day 12 - i honestly have no clue lol but the nookmiles seem to be fairly easy to obtain so i’m glad for that aha


----------



## Neechan (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!
This is a loaded question xD there’s really nothing that comes to mind.


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 1 - glasses bc im blind, my phone, bells ofc, music, love <3
Day 2 - brown, curly locks; purple and white dress, brown circle glasses, a purple beret, and face bandages bc I'm clumsy af
Day 3 - Ruby and Flora
Day 4 - Want to start with cherries, would hate apples
Day 5 - left top corner on a hill far away from everyone but i could still watch from a distance
Day 6 - common butterfly
Day 7 - bass
Day 8 - a chair
Day 9 - Gulliver. He's an adorable seagull with THICC eyebrows and no sense of direction. I love it.
Day 10 - I don't even know at this point. I'm more focused on the village itself atm
Day 11 - maybe elegant tiny mansion ?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12.
Bruh idk :/


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

hmm I kind of want one for how many islands you have visited with dodo airlines, maybe one for how many diys youve obtained? oooh expandng your house!! 

daily ones id say it would be cool if it unlocked mote as you unlock new things. like once you have ables, tgeres a daily challenge that states you bought new clothing. once you have design making unlocked then have one for having completed a new design or something


----------



## Jas (Mar 12, 2020)

missed a few days!

*Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?* I'm not sure yet! Probably a fountain so I can surround it with flowers!

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?* I can't decide! I love Mabel and Isabelle because they're the most similar to my personality, but Brewster and Celeste otherwise!

*Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)* I'm not sure! I liked having just one side room, main room, attic, basement! But we'll see what happens when I get there! Depends on how much cute furniture I want to have on display LOL

*Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)* I usually use the sloppy set so I hope that makes a return! I don't do themes so I'll probably end up making it look like my dream house with a living room, bedroom, kitchen, office etc!

*Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!* ooo maybe something with the late night beetles if those return?


----------



## Neechan (Mar 12, 2020)

Jas said:


> *Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!* ooo maybe something with the late night beetles if those return?



I’m sure they’ll be back, can’t imagine late night bugs being cut and sorry for butting in, but I had a brain storm to your idea, A name that it’d have if it is there is a nookmile is “late night hunter” or something like that with a description “the nights are filled will ways to make money, and these buzzy critters are slick and are worth a pretty bell, so why not give it a try?” Maybe not exactly like that but something to that extent


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 11: House theme? Yeah! The game for me is about being creative. Any chance to arrange and style with be taken! I want to have a couple houses in the shopping district “renovated” to be shops. One will be a pawn shop and the other will be a resort where you can check in on the island.

Day 12: Nook mikes idea: Something I would do anyways so I can get paid for nothing n__n


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

Not even gonna attempt to think about this one... its 12am...


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

Walk xxx steps on a day (in game steps of course)


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

I'd like a challenge that awards being social with your villagers!


----------



## Eternal (Mar 12, 2020)

*Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!* 

I'd like to see something for the amount of flowers/trees in your town!!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 12, 2020)

~~3/12/20~~ _Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!_

Now that gardening seems a lot easier to get into, I'm hoping to see more rewards with flowers (other than just getting hybrids).


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12 - Hmm. Tough to think of one. I'll just like all the options they give me.


----------



## Jamala (Mar 12, 2020)

A challenge that says to try all haircuts


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 12, 2020)

Jamala said:


> A challenge that says to try all haircuts



Doesn't sound like a challenge. Though I'm sure they can make one similar and simpler like 

"It's a new day, and a new you, why not try a new hairdo?"


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 12, 2020)

play so many days in a row!!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 12, 2020)

Day 12: 
-Catch a certain type of bug or fish
-Find 3 gyroids
-Complete 3 tasks for the villagers

3 is the magic number in nintendo lol


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 12, 2020)

day 12: A Nook mile challenge I would like to see? I honestly can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 12, 2020)

day 12:

-Listen to a K.K. Slider concert from open til close!


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

day 13 - i have so many favourites but lolly, beau and skye have my entire heart <3


----------



## sunchild (Mar 13, 2020)

*Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*

my absolute favorite is the best lil duckie molly <3


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13.
O'Hare the tropical bunny baby he so cuteee<3


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?

It's Fauna, she's so cute and so nice


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 13, 2020)

*Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!*
I definitely want to see something funny like getting stung by wasps x amount of times !!

*Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*
Bob, but only because I've had him in every game since GC and my 7yo self was swayed by his kindness.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?

I'd have to choose between Rosie, Ketchup, or Zucker. Rosoe because she shared my old best friends birthday, Ketchup because my current best friend showed me.how awesome she is, or zucker cause he's just... chilling. he has an awesome design


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 13, 2020)

I love my marshmallow squirrel 

Marshal is a sentimental villager for me, he's been my favorite since the day he moved into my town years ago~


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 13, 2020)

~~3/13/20~~ _Who's your favourite villager?_ ~~

I love frogs. I love the uchi personality. I love Egyptian history.

I love Diva!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?



Punchy


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13:
Favorite villager? That is tough, I like pretty much all of them. I am partial to the hamsters though so I guess I will go with Hamphrey.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - I think Apollo is my favorite. Had him in the GC version and one I'll never forget.


----------



## Luxlvl99 (Mar 13, 2020)

My favourite village ? Defintivly Chrissy like you can see on my profile picture. I also love her sister Francine. However i admit that i love evry rabbits of the game like Bunnie Ruby or Mira


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> Day 13:
> Favorite villager? That is tough, I like pretty much all of them. I am partial to the hamsters though so I guess I will go with Hamphrey.



As far as hamsters go, Graham is my favorite!


----------



## Luxlvl99 (Mar 13, 2020)

Beehaw said:


> ~~3/13/20~~ _Who's your favourite villager?_ ~~
> 
> I love frogs. I love the uchi personality. I love Egyptian history.
> 
> I love Diva!!!!



So what about Ankha ?


----------



## Marte (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?
Derwin. easy peasy


----------



## Eternal (Mar 13, 2020)

*Day 13: Who's your favourite villager?*

Julian the Unicorn by far, he's so fab!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Tangy, she's so cute and I love her catchphrase!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

I just hope there are hidden challenges for funny and accidental things.

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?

I think right now I like Maple the best.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 13, 2020)

11 - Meh, unsure. I'd love to actually have a nice house this time around though, so once I do figure it out, I'll commit
12 - 1000 sea bass
13 - Hugh... maybe... totally not because nostalgia or anything


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?
Oh gosh, that’s a real toughie, if I had to pick from one, I’d say Beau, been with me since I got the game in 2013 in December (sorry Nan! Dx)


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Before March 21, 2019, I didn't even think to have a favorite villager. On and after March 21, it became a toss up between Molly and Stitches. We lost my mom to cancer on that day. Her name was Molly, and Stitches shares her birthday, February 10.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 13, 2020)

*Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*
My fav villager is Tom the cat! He is so cute and was an original villager in my NL town <3


----------



## Reineke (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 11 - I'm trying not to be married to any specific themes for my house since ultimately the game is a creative outlet and I want to be able to change it on a whim. 
Day 12 - This is a tough question because my first thought was a collectathon type of achievement but that would make it tough to complete if you can't get certain items (other than trading with others, I suppose). Maybe an achievement for crafting x number of unique recipes?
Day 13 - Rodney, Merengue, Maelle and about 30 others. Narrowing down a list for my island has been a difficult process, haha.


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?

Rolf. He's my babe <333

Renee and Pinky are a close second. I've had them in my town and they're both dolls.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!

Something collectathon-y because I'm a sucker for collectathons

Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?

Robin! My bb has been in every town I've had since the beginning


----------



## Reineke (Mar 13, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> 12 - 1000 sea bass



Now this is something I can get behind!


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 13, 2020)

_*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*_
My favourite holiday assuming you mean events in AC would be the Fire Works festival, I'm excited to see how they make it look in NH if it makes a return, going to make a little walk way and put up stalls and games and lanterns and wear a yukata for the event.

Otherwise I always loved when it was cherry blossom season, I can't wait to set up a picnic area for cherry blossom season.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?

Id have to say christmas. despite not liking it much IRL, I love seeing myvillagers on christmas day and celebrating it with them!


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!: HUM CATCH 10 BUTTERFLIES
Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?: gayle or flora <3


----------



## Reineke (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 14: I looked over the list of holidays from new leaf and I can't say I have a favorite. I do kind of want tanabata to be international though! I think it has really neat lore


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Mar 13, 2020)

Day 14. 
I love festivale! Pave is so weird in such a charming way!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

day 14 - i love toy day!! jingle is such a cute npc and the whole vibe of toy day is amazing :3


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14: Fireworks Festival! I remember thinking the reflection of the fire works in the water in Gamecube was very cool as a kid. In Wild World and New Leaf, they look so pretty in the sky and I like the mood!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14.
April Fools Day cause I get villager pictures lmao


----------



## sunchild (Mar 14, 2020)

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*

toy day! i love that time of year anyways irl so it's definitely my favorite holiday in-game. halloween is a close 2nd!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanksgiving. All the food of Christmas without the pageantry of gift giving.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14 - I think my favorite holiday is Easter because I enjoy looking for all the eggs.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 14, 2020)

Luxlvl99 said:


> So what about Ankha ?



She's objectively one of the best cats but due to purely nostalgic reasons I like Mitzi more. While cats are an extremely good villager type, I just love frogs (they don't need umbrellas in the rain!!!) 

Ahem, but back to business

~~3/14/20~~ _What's your favourite holiday? Why?_

Toy Day is fun, and I like the preparation that goes into it. But New Years gets a champa- ... juice item soooooo.


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14: I like Halloween, all the Jacks running around and candy


----------



## rebornking (Mar 14, 2020)

"What's is your favourite holiday and why"

Defitivly christmas holiday like 80% of people i guess  We eat a lot, we receive gifts and there are christmas movies on the TV.


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 14, 2020)

I absolutely love HALLOWEEN
It's kind of a low-key holiday where all you need to do as adult is buy candy and make kids happy. 
I still dress up every year and watch scary movies all night with my friends.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 14, 2020)

In the game? I always liked Toy Day because it has always been very calm versus one like Bunny Day where you are scrambling all day for the foils.


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 14, 2020)

14. I enjoy the entire snowy season with all the festive events. The snowman furniture is super cute imo.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14 Much like in real life...Toy Day/Christmas is my favorite!


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 14, 2020)

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?*

hmmm.. I'd like the Museum so I can donate things and work on getting it upgraded?
but I'd also love the Campsite so I can invite villagers but then also Nookling Junction so I can see the cute little shop displays.


----------



## V94 (Mar 14, 2020)

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*

Valentine’s day! 
I love having the opportunity to spread love to all of the important people in my life. I know that it’s primarily just a money-grab holiday nowadays... but I don’t think it has to be that way. 
I try to spread the love by cooking, and verbally expressing my love for others.


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 14, 2020)

Starting this thread late but oh well! Much like the real world, Toy Day is my fave! I love getting all the hints from villagers and finally getting to put them to use on the day of! It's very rewarding, for me and my villagers


----------



## Neechan (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?
This took a while to think about it, but bunny day, I love collecting and working towards a goal


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 14, 2020)

its awesome to see all these fave holidays!! so many neat reason too! Bunny day does have the awesome thing of looking for eggs as well aaa i forgot!!


----------



## Jas (Mar 14, 2020)

*Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*
Blanche! We are birthday twins, I love snooty villagers, and she has RED EYELINER. Legend.

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*
In real life, I love Valentine's Day and Christmas! In game, I love Bunny Day (though I do nOT like Zipper) because I like looking for eggs and I like the egg furniture set!


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 14, 2020)

Almost 1am for me sooooo

Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?

I'd love to unlock able sisters first or the museum. I want to donate all the fish i catch asap but i also wanna look good doing it, ya know?


----------



## Romaki (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?

I'm not too crazy about any of them tbh, so I'll say New Years Eve because there's actually a lot of life at night.

Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?

Definitely Able Sisters! I want all of the clothes!


----------



## Reineke (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 15 - not to be a broken record but I also have to go with able sisters.  That and nook's cranny so we can unlock as much furniture as possible!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 14, 2020)

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*
I'm not sure, I use to like the summer fireworks a lot! I guess if I had to choose, Halloween, because I think that was the first actual holiday that happened in my town since I got the game in May.

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?*
The Able Sisters- I MUST change my outfit........multiple times...


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

day 15 - able sisters!! there’s so many new clothing options and i’m so excited omg


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 15, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?



I think New Year's is cool because of the fireworks and all. I hoping to see more holidays in New Horizons as well as more in-depth and improved holidays for the main ones.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 15, 2020)

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?*

able sisters! i must have _allllll_ the clothes


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15. Able sisters. I really want to go into that closet and change my clothes and stuff ;w;


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock? *
The museeeeeeummmm! It is gorgeous and I need the full thing in my life ASAP


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 15, 2020)

the expanded store!!


----------



## Senegal (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15: The museum! It looks incredible and I can't wait to see everything I've collected in it!!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 15, 2020)

~~3/15/20~~ _What's the first building you want to unlock?_ ~~

Probably the museum cause I'm gonna be bug hunting like a madwoman! Nooks Cranny soon after cause I plan of decorating a lot with this game!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 15, 2020)

*Day 5 - Where do you want your tent to go? (Beach, near Tom Nook, near your villagers, up by the top of the island, etc)*

Not sure....I think I want to place it either in the city area I'm going to make....or the forest town area. I guess it doesn't matter that much since we'll be able to move our home afterwards.

*Day 6 - What do you think your first bug will be?*

No clue...probably some common butterfly.

*Day 7 - What do you think your first fish will be? (what?! You again!?*

Sea Bass probably

*Day 8 - What piece of furniture is a MUST on your island?*

I don't know, I'll figure that out when I get the game. There's so many things I like the look of.

*Day 9 - Who's your favourite non-villager NPC? Why?*

Hmm that's a tough one for sure. I'm really fond of Blathers. 

I also really like Blanca, Jingle and Pelly/Petey/Phyllis. (and of course Tom Nook/K.K Slider)
*
Day 10 - How far do you plan on expanding your house? (We're assuming you can have 3 rooms, attic, and basement)*

Probably as far as I can go, for my main house at least. If I make a haunted house I'll probably try to upgrade it as far as I can go as well.
*
Day 11 - Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? (e.g. cafe, shop, haunted house)*

My main house won't have a theme but I'm thinking of having a graveyard area with a haunted house.
*
Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!*

No idea honestly.
*
Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*

Boris! I didn't like him in my original gamecube town but I ended up really liking him in the end. He was like the town jerk I was intent on befriending. 

Honourable mentions: Aziz, Tangy, Axel, Jitters, Stitches, Curt, Jacques, Canberra, Sprocket (even though I never had Tangy or Sprocket)

Curt was kinda like my Wild World "Boris". 

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*

I like Christmas in Animal Crossing, also Halloween. I think Christmas in NH is going to look really beautiful with all the decorated trees.

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?*

Hmm, either the Able Sisters or the Museum.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 15, 2020)

*Will your house have a theme? If so, what is it? *
Cutesy/pink. ^^

* Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!*
Maybe a letter-sending one, or a bell-saving one...? ^_^

* Who's your favourite villager?*
Rooney! <333

* What's your favourite holiday? Why?*
Valentine's Day.  I love romance and the like, and it makes me feel warm and fuzzy to receive chocolate or roses from my cloest male villager friend. <333

*What's the first building you want to unlock*
IDK, maybe the museum? ^.^


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 15, 2020)

It's 2am! *Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island? *
 I plan on playing the game in Japanese so I'll be naming my island あまのがわ (Milky Way) with the suffix とう so it'll be あまのがわとう (Milky Way Island)


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15 - The first building would definitely have to be the museum. I feel like this is a key for most people. Second would be Brewster's cafe. These two buildings are going in special places on my island so I'd like them as soon as possible.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 15, 2020)

Jeez, I'm falling behind on this:

*Day 12 - Name a nook mile challenge you wish to see!*

I don't know. Maybe add someone as a friend.

*Day 13 - Who's your favourite villager?*

Eugene.

*Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?*

The Festivale, because I always love to play games with villagers so I can get 3 matching feathers for Pave to want. I sometimes feel competitive when I'm playing that.

*Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?*

The Nook's Cranny Store, which I feel like is the first building you need to unlock before you unlock others anyway.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?
Able sisters, I want to get out of my airport clothes as soon as possible (Museum is the second one)


----------



## Kristen (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?
Christmas/Toy day because it's snowy and pretty and fun, which I can no longer experience IRL since moving 

Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?
Museum maybe? Just something that's essential to my happy island living


----------



## Eternal (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 14 - Favourite holiday? For me, that's probably the flea market, I just find it so fun seeing which villagers want what items! 
Day 15 - First building you want to unlock? I guess able sisters?


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15: Able sisters because I neeeeeeed to collect all the clothes!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 15: The biggest Nook store right away tbh lol. I'm so impatient and I love collecting furniture and filling up my catalogue. New Leaf made me a little miffed because my Nook store kept selling the same 12 items over and over again. Cursed


----------



## V94 (Mar 15, 2020)

* Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock? *

Able Sisters! I want to make sure I can be stylish super soon. 
Though, I am also looking forward to the museum.


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 15, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why?

In ACNL it was festivale. I loved gather some feathers and I was fond of Pavé's dance

Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?

The museum, it looks so pretty !


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 15, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock?



Museum.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

day 16 - my island name is axolotl c:


----------



## sunchild (Mar 16, 2020)

*Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?*

currently still brainstorming (yes, VERY last minute lmao) i have a list of my favorites though and i'll probably pick one on the spot when i see my island and the name just ~comes~ to me


----------



## Neechan (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island
I’m planning on naming it Lanayru


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16. 
Bruh I have no ideaaaaa
I'm planning on just thinking of a name on the spot when they ask, lol


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?

first i wanted to go with hoshirozu but then i saw Morpheus as an idea and loved it!


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 16, 2020)

*Day 16* - _What do you plan on calling your island?_

Polpota! Explanation here: [x]


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16: I am still debating on names, I am not really creative when it comes to names. I am not really fussy about my island name in any case, I may just call it Isolation or Antisocial LMAO


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 - I plan on calling my island Olympus. This is to go towards my Greek mythology theme island.


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 16, 2020)

11:16pm close enough to midnight.

*Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?*
I want to unlock ブルーおにぎり which I believe is Stale Cupcakes?
This song is just so soft and I loved listening to it.


----------



## Marte (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?
Monoki

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
Forest life


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16: Drúadan. It's a forest in LoTR; I just think it sounds sick and I'm going for a forest theme. Hopefully New Horizons will still let me put accents in the name lol!


----------



## rebornking (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 : What do you plan on calling your island?
I will call my town "Lourdes" it is a beautiful located in the south of the France 

Day 17 : What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
Bubble Gum Kéké


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 17: K.K. Synth would have to be the first for me.


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 16, 2020)

~~3/16/20~~ _What do you plan on calling your island?_

Anthophila. It's the Clade classification for all bees; It includes the Apidae (honeybees, bumblebees) family, the Megachilidae (mason bees, leaf cutter bees) family, and the other 5 families of bees. 

While most of my knowledge is in the Apidae family (specifically the Apini Tribe within the Apinae subfamily aka honeybees), I wanted my island to be a sanctuary for all types of bees, so might as well use the name that includes every type of bee species. It's not just the honeybees that need help, all sorts of native bees need a sanctuary too!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?

Seastar Island


----------



## Eternal (Mar 16, 2020)

*Day 16: What do you plan on calling your island?*

Symphia Island!!!


----------



## Jas (Mar 16, 2020)

*Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?*
I had a lot of trouble deciding between Gelsey Bay and Mayfair! Mayfair sounded "prettier" to me and was the name of one of my old Wild World towns. However, I'm going with Gelsey Bay just because it matches the island theme more - and it's a completely new name I haven't used before! New name for a new game!


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 16, 2020)

16. Houtong Cat Village or just Houtong


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?

I Hope it's either 'I Love You' or 'Aloha K.K.' or.. 'cafe K.K.' or maybe even 'Bubblegum K.K' .... I just love all his songs okay T-T


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

day 17 - maybe hypno k.k. (even though it’s lowkey eerie and reminds me of aika lol), comrade k.k. or forest life


----------



## sunchild (Mar 17, 2020)

*Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?*

how can it not be Bubblegum K.K.?


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 : What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
K.K. Bossa !!!! and then Bubblegum K.K., K.K. Tango, and K.K. Milonga - my four favourites!!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
I’d like to unlock K.K. Stroll, but that’s a request song...so I guess bubblegum K.K is what I’ll have to pick

Fun fact, the first song I acquired in NL was K.K. Milgona


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 14 - in game? I dunno. I'm a big fan of Halloween and the fun spooky aesthetics, see a lot of great art from cartoony artists I follow
Day 15 - resident services? or the campiste, I wanna bring a villager or two or seven in with my cards
Day 16 - Hitsuji (japanese for sheep)
Day 17 - no idea! I don't really remember them tbh


----------



## Eternal (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17: I want K. K. Bubblegum!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?



K.K. Ballad


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17.
Man there's a lot of songs I love but if I HAD to choose it'd be K.K. Bazaar


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - I'll be happy with any K.K Slider song I get first. I don't have any preference, as long as I get them all eventually!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?

Forest Life because it is the best one


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
I have a few favorites- kk faire, steep hill, kk island, and kk condor 
If I had to choose, I guess I would go with *kk faire*!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 17, 2020)

~~3/17/20~~ _What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?_ ~~

I've honestly always been really bad at collecting KK songs, so the only one I can identify is KK Bubblegum due to memes


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?

K.K. Island. Sounds very similar to the gamecube soundtrack so I really like it. Forest Life, K.K. Oasis, K.K. Condor, and Stale Cupcakes are great too.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17: Bubblegum K.K. !


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 14 - What's your favourite holiday? Why? VALENTINES DAY! Chocolates <3 
Day 15 - What's the first building you want to unlock? Able Sister's!
Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island? Aloha or Chocolate
Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first? HMM Stale Cupcakes !!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

i haven't done this in a while.

Day 10 - Of course I'll expand it all the way. I need more rooms to decorate!
Day 11 - No idea.
Day 12 - I'd like to see a Nook Mile Challenge for doing those mystery tours. I think I'll use that feature a lot to look for resources and possible villagers.
Day 13 - BOB! And Ankha!
Day 14 - I like Toy Day. It's fun to make the villagers happy with the gifts you give them.
Day 15 - The museum would be fun. It looks so gorgeous.
Day 16 - Mahina
Day 17 - No preference on song


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

It's so much fun to see the favourite songs!

Also, with just few days to go...

Any answers you guys would change from your initial ones?

For example, I think I'm gonna change how I want my character to look. Considering I plan on having multiple, I can go wild with them all as well! I also said I wanted to put my tent near a beach at first but considering you can move them wherever once you have Isabelle, I'll probably have everyone near the services at first, just so I can have easier access to Nook (If he threatens me with loans I will threaten him with how fast I can repay them! Ha! Efficiency!)


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?

ALRIGHT

So, with new villager names confirmed, I can finally give my top 10 DREAMIES who will most likely end up in my town sooner or later (maybe in 5 years or 20 who knows I WILL get them)

1. Raymond the cat! Catchphrase I plan on giving him is "Peralta!" (or "Nine Nine!" or "Cheddar!!"
2. Zucker the Octopus! I just think he's really neat! I love the design!
3. Marshal the Squirrel! I'm a sucker for anything that's cute and smug T-T
4. Freya the Wolf! She's awesome!!
5. Stitches the cub! He's going on my beach with the carnival. Perfect. 
6. Rosie the Cat! She's one of my OG favourites!
7. Ankha the cat! (if she's confirmed of course!)
8. Lucky the dog! Same as above!
9. Ketchup the duck! Somehow one of the only ducks I like. Huh. 
10. that's..... uhh a free spot! I'll probably have the new Wolf because man she'd cute!!


So I love cats and wolves. Pretty sure that's obvious!


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

doing this a few hours early because i'm excited!

*Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

1. blanche (birthday twin!)
2. zucker
3. marina, maple, or merengue! i don't want too many of one villager personality if i can help it!
4. marshal
5. audie, the new wolf!
6. dobie
7. ruby 
8. camofrog
9. whichever uchi i start out with!*
10. whichever jock i start out with!*
*unless i really dislike them, then i'll switch them out!

in all honesty, i really don't think i'll actively try to get my dreamies - the ones in my signature are my absolute favourites/the ones i'd like to settle in with (once i feel like i've completed everything and just want to work on beautification of my island)!!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first? Stale Cupcakes


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 18. Ima do this early cause I just can't wait uwu
1. O'Hare the smug bunny!! Kinda obvious choice for me huh? Lol
2. Raymond the cat! He's sooo cute :3
3. Sherb the goat! HES SO ADORABLE OMG
4. Rod the jock mouse! He's the cutest mouse imo and he's so underrated ;v;
5. Marshal the smug squirrel! He's just such a cutie ;W;
6. Static the cranky squirrel! Personal reasons
7 Tom the cranky cat! In my canon he's Static's best friend lol
8. Lolly the normal cat! She's just so cute and I also have her amiibo card so :3
9. Snake the jock bunny! Personal reasons
And as for number 10.. Audie the new wolf!


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

day 18 - i really want beau, skye, lolly, sprinkle, diana, dobie, bam, fuchsia, audie and margie on my island! <33


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?

Jambette, Bubbles, Tabby, Violet, Cesar, and Rocco. Idc about the rest.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 18, 2020)

*Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

1. molly
2. beau
3. sprinkle
4. sherp (i ALREADY love him)
5. marshal
6. maple
7. apollo
8. whitney
9. roald
10. maple


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 18, 2020)

*Day 18.* I hope to at the very least have Bob, he's been in my game ever since GC and he's an integral part of my Animal Crossing life. 

Otherwise I'd love to have: Bob, Zucker, Merengue, Whitney, Teddy, Fang, Dierdre, Julian, Ruby and Molly


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm a bit late !

Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?
I'm not 100% sure, I still have a few days to decide.

Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?
K.K. Lullaby

Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?
I don't want to choose my villagers. I guess I'd like to have a few of my favourites (Fauna, Butch ...) but I like to discovers new villagers when they settle in.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?



0. Wolf Link - Not possible until further notice.
1. Punchy
2. Raymond - No Amiibo..yet.
3. Ankha
4. Kiki
5. Lolly
6. Graham
7. Purl
8. Rudy
9. Rosie
10. Tom

Provided we can use amiibos for move-ins, I should be able to get everyone.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 18, 2020)

*Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

This is a combination I would be happy with:
✦ Julian
✦ Fuchsia
✦ Cookie
✦ Erik
✦ Audie
✦ Fauna or Diana
✦ Poppy or Pecan
✦ Apollo
✦ Portia
✦ Goldie

To be honest, Julian and Fuchsia are probably the only two I desperately want - I want to meet and get to know way more villagers too!


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 18 - These are the villagers I'm hoping to have to fit the theme on my island: Apollo, Kody, Phoebe, Julian, Drago, Klaus, Rodeo, Octavian, Knox, Lucky, Ankha, Gruff, Nate


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 18, 2020)

Joining in late, starting at 18. 

1. Alfonso (Amiibo!)
2. Molly (Amiibo!)
They are my must haves  but I'm not bothered about the rest. The next are just villagers I like, but I would prefer to meet animals added since Wild World.

Wart Jr, Marty (if that's possible), Vladimir, Pudge, Nate, Margie


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 18, 2020)

*Day 19:* I hope to set up my island sorta neat but woodland feelsy, I've always enjoyed having a forest/town feel with a splash of Japanese culture so I think I'll probably do that again, with all the customization I know for a fact I'll be able to do so much to make it a reality.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm not keeping track of this am I?

*Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?*

NeoLeafton. I'd add a space, but I can't.

*Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?*

K.K. Disco of course.

*Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

Alright, here I go.

Lazy: Raddle
Jock: Sprocket
Cranky: Boris
Smug: Eugene
Normal: Pekoe
Peppy: Chrissy
Snooty: Diana
Uchi: Mira

And finally, the other two will be Ketchup and either Filbert or Raymond. But mostly Raymond.


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 18, 2020)

I like this! I'm gonna hop in late lol

*day 18 - assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

1. gonzo
2. hans
3. chief
4. cyd
5. raymond
6. wendy/audie
7. portia
8. julian
9. pietro
10. shari


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm way late on this lol...



Spoiler: Day 1



1.bells
2.duct tape, the best crafting material lol
3.the bear Monique gave me in ww
4.my hatred for harry
5.a scrapbook + phone printer (I plan on taking a picture a day and making a blog for my island )





Spoiler: Day 2



I'm basically re-making my pokemon shield character (very similar to my avatar too), so super pale, big green eyes, light blonde or white braids, and I'll use the custom face patterns to make my little birthmark





Spoiler: Day 3



There's too many to pick without the personality limits lol... with the limit I'd love Agnes and Jay





Spoiler: Day 4



Oranges! I think they're underated. and I hate pears...





Spoiler: Day 5



southeast corner of acre C1 I think





Spoiler: Day 6



roly poly bc I'm bad at finding the money rock. Or a butterfly





Spoiler: Day 7



we all know...





Spoiler: Day 8



beach chairs 





Spoiler: Day 9



Tom Nook bc he's so cute and round. I love Isabelle but I've never been close to her bc I didn't play NL





Spoiler: Day 10



Depends on how much furniture I like





Spoiler: Day 11



girly and frilly but dark, gothic lolita style





Spoiler: Day 12



"catch n fish without catching a sea bass" lol





Spoiler: Day 13



Agnes <3





Spoiler: Day 14



Halloween, I love christmas irl but halloween works the best in games I think





Spoiler: Day 15



Able Sisters, I just love them





Spoiler: Day 16



something to do with oranges...





Spoiler: Day 17



idk the real name but this





Spoiler: Day 18



Agnes, Coco, Merengue, Chester, Joey, Ruby, Cube, Eloise, Cheif, and Jay



hope I did these spoilers right...
edit: I didn't do the spoilers right...
edit 2: fixed it woo!


----------



## Marte (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?
Derwin
Teddy
Whitney
Rudy
Molly
Goldie
Blaire
Octavian
Felicity
Opal


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 18: I want to have random ones this time and just let them move in and out freely. I could change my mind later, but I don't want to pick which ones.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 18 - Hard one, uh...
Hugh
Cranston
Chief
Rory
Ken
O'Hare
Aurora
Tabby
Broffina
Katt

I had to make SO many difficult cuts making this ;(
This is why I wish we had the option to have 12-15 villagers tbh


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?

I actually have an idea for different themed areas. things like cafe, forest, mountains, etc. 

^^


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19.
Tbh I'm just gonna go with the flow, I don't have any particular plans yet~


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?

As usual I’ll do a heavily wooded forest. All the outdoors items will be more country/rustic. I love the small country village vibe.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 19, 2020)

*Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?*

i don't have any set in stones plans yet. i know i want my shops to be the same general area, the museum on the 2nd tier (and maybe my house as well?), and the villagers to be in little groupings of 3 and 4.


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

day 19 - i have a list of general ideas and things i want to incorporate but i won’t know anything for certain until i have my map lol


----------



## Marte (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?
As Sugaryy said, I'm just gonna go with the flow haha.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19: How do you plan on setting up your city?

I have a layout of roughly where I want things but I think I'm just going to plan as I go and accept what happens! You can always change it later so I'm going to focus mainly on general gameplay to start with.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 19, 2020)

yeah I agree with everyone here. although i have certaon locations i want, i know things will be adjusted and all


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 19, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?



After terraforming or before?

I plan on setting up my island*  with a shopping district, and a suburbs for the villagers.

Once I get terraforming, I plan to cleanup the river and make something super simple, like this. Depending on my needs for river fishing, I will adjust.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Less than 12 hours!!


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 19, 2020)

*Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?*

the only thing I know I'm gonna do is put the villager houses in one area so they can all be together, and maybe have a shopping district, but until I finally see my island I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 19, 2020)

*Day 16 - What do you plan on calling your island?*

I'm not 100% sure but I think I might call it "Yonderside". (making full use of the 10 characters ) I kinda want to go for a "quaint town where weird things go down" sort of vibe.

*Day 17 - What K.K. Slider song do you wish to unlock first?*

Steep Hill: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B4z9fwFqMg&list=PLKZAqiWFUrsLIWx3xCgwbdPlPzrHKXAsn&index=169 

I really enjoy listening to that one. Second will probably be K.K Folk.

*Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?*

Boris! He's the only one I really want. I'd like to have villagers I haven't had before for the most part.

Tangy and Ketchup are two villagers I really like that I've never had before. Aside from those three I don't want to list, there are too many villagers that look cool. (although Raymond is my most wanted new villager)

Edit: I guess I will answer it properly!

Boris [Cranky]
Tangy [Peppy]
Ketchup [Peppy]
Raymond [Smug?]
Sprocket [Jock]
Coco [Normal]
Frita [Uchi]
Papi [Lazy]
Tasha, Velma or Whitney [Snooty] (not really sure on the snooty villagers)
Clay [Lazy] (I actually can't remember if I ever had a hamster villager in New Leaf...I might have had Graham...maybe]

Boris is the only one I've had before. (in the original game) I really like Audie as well but I already had two peppy villagers...oh and Cyd the new elephant! (basically there's a lot of villagers I'd be happy with )

*Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?*

I have some general ideas of what to do, but nothing really concrete. I think it'll be a gradual thing for me to figure out when I get the game.

I'd like to separate the island into different zones...and have three different housing areas (although I'll have to prop them up with player houses to make it look good)


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19: I don't have a plan, once I start playing I may get ideas on how I want things to be. I also change my mind a lot and with terraforming I can change my island on a whim which I really like


----------



## peachblush (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 – I don‘t really have a plane yet, I‘m too excited


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19: I have some ideas, such as wanting a “market” of shops near the airport and having the villagers close together, however you never know what can happen when you’re actually there in the game!!

Also, 16 hours left for me!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 19, 2020)

Ah geez, working from home totally messed up my schedule and I forgot to post yesterday!

~~Day 18~~ _Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?_

So I tried to get at least one of each personality type while also having all the villagers somewhat related to bees (in that I chose animals that are known to eat bees and/or honey)

So *Diva* and *Lily* are my frogs. I really wanted the *new bear* cause she gives me trans vibes and I also love *Charlise* so they can be girlfriends. I want *Jitters* since hummingbirds also pollinate (I plan on giving him a big garden), and *Ken* since I needed a smug villager and alot of my older beekeeping peers always tell me how much their chickens love dead bees as a snack. I have *Cyrano* and *Annabelle* cause I figured anteaters will probably also snack on a burrowing bee as well as ants. And then finally I have *Bree* and *Brocollo* cause beekeepers have to worry about mice sneaking into the hive and eating honey. 

~~3/19/20~~ _How do you plan on setting up your city?_ ~~

I'm gonna have a "welcome area" near the airport that has my shops and resident services all set up, and then there will be some trails leading all through the island. My residents will be very scattered, as I'm seeing them as fellow conservationists on my bee sanctuary island.


----------



## Rhythrin (Mar 19, 2020)

Beehaw said:


> Ah geez, working from home totally messed up my schedule and I forgot to post yesterday!
> 
> ~~Day 18~~ _Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?_
> 
> ...



I got the game early and I started with both Diva and Jitters! If there's a villager transfer system like there was in AC:NL, and they plan to move out, I'm happy to let you know so you can come get them!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 - Slowly

Less than 15 hours!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 19, 2020)

Rhythrin said:


> I got the game early and I started with both Diva and Jitters! If there's a villager transfer system like there was in AC:NL, and they plan to move out, I'm happy to let you know so you can come get them!



No way! That's so rad! Thank you so much, and I'll def take you up on that offer if we have the means


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 19, 2020)

*How do you plan on setting up your city?*

As an elegant garden park. Though, I do wanna try to make the game last by trying not to jump to conclusions on everything.


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 19, 2020)

*DAY 20!* I literally sat there for a good 15mins just listening to the wind rustle through the trees like oh my actual god from a sfx pov, they nailed the ambiance.



Spoiler: my map


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19

I have lot's of small plans but no real idea of where to start, and no plans in term of the layout... guess I'm just winging it


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 19, 2020)

*Day 19:* No real plans on where to start but i'm definitely going to have lots of river and will be going for a Hawaiian/mermaid theme for my island! Just over 11 hours left for me!


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 19, 2020)

I've been trying to keep myself "out of the loop" so to speak, so planning a design for my town isn't really possible when I don't know how things run yet or what sort of things we have available to place, etc.  I guess my overall goal right now is to make sure I'm happy with the river entry points of my island when I land!


----------



## Neechan (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 18 - Assuming you can have 10 villagers, what villagers do you wish to have on your island?
None at the moment, I want to be able to enjoy the game

Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?
Natural progression, I won’t bother at first, but I’ll eventually start setting up my town


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19 - How do you plan on setting up your city?

I'll see in game, I don't like to plan to much, I just want to enjoy playing


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 19:
The back right quadrant I want to leave as wilderness and make a hiking trail up to a plateau as high as I can build and have like a look out park there.

I'd like all my shops  and stuff to be by the beach and have a beach town vibe.

Originally, I wanted to make a suburb with all the houses but after watching some of the videos I don't like how the clusters of housing look. Now I am planning to make one long road and everyone's house will just be a long the road but nice and spaced out.


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 19, 2020)

Hilbunny said:


> Day 19:
> The back right quadrant I want to leave as wilderness and make a hiking trail up to a plateau as high as I can build and have like a look out park there.
> 
> I'd like all my shops  and stuff to be by the beach and have a beach town vibe.
> ...



I love the idea of a hiking trail! I'll definitely have to do something similar and might name it bunnyhill to kind of give credit to you! (also I think ur username is really cute :3)


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 19, 2020)

Day 20 - First task you did after moving in (and being free to roam without any tasks) / If you don't have the game, do you plan on following anyone's progress online?

after switching to real time, I went and just collected a couple of weeds, bugs, fish, and placed blathers tent. also paid off my first nook miles loan! decided to go to sleep after that ^^


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 20, 2020)

Day 20: I shook all the trees, picked all the weeds and did as much fishing and bug catching as I could.  (first fish ended up being an Olive Flounder)


----------



## Neechan (Mar 20, 2020)

Day 20 - First task you did after moving in (and being free to roam without any tasks) / If you don't have the game, do you plan on following anyone's progress online?

Since my game is coming late (no thanks to this pandemic) I’ve decided not to follow no ones process since it seems that I’ll be experiencing the same thing, and I don’t want to get burnt out before I play


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 20, 2020)

*~~3/20/20~~* _First task you did after moving in_

I really wanted my first bug to be a honeybee, but my starting area was really small due to the river and I didn't have any flowers. Started fishing so I could get some money and buy a pole vault, not knowing they don't seem to be available yet...

HOWEVER a single honeybee did flutter over so I caught it and have just been catching bugs/fish and shooting down presents.


----------

